# AIM - "non-specific error"



## Cherrhyu (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi...I'm new here, but I need some serious help.

I downloaded AIM quite a long time ago for this Mac. It uses the Mac OSX system, Tiger. AIM worked absolutely fine - beautifully - up until yesterday.

Now the system won't even let me sign on. When I do, it gives me an error window that says "Cannot sign on. A non-specific error occurred." A red message that says "Unknown error" appears under the AIM logo on the sign-in window.

I thought it might be the network, so I waited for awhile and tried to sign back on later. Nothing. I deleted the program off of my computer and reinstalled - CAREFUL to make sure that I was using the official AIM software - only to have it spit back the same error at me. I tried using iChat as well, and iChat cannot access AIM, either. The only thing that would work was AIM Express...so I'm guessing that it wasn't the network.

I've also tried restarting at least five times; that's done nothing. And I've shut my machine down for a few hours, and that didn't yield any results, either. I deleted cookies...I just don't know...

Does anyone have any idea why this may be happening and what I can do to make AIM work again?

Any and all help would be appreciated.

Dana


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Go to Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility ---> Select Macintosh HD (your active drive) and Repair Disk Permissions. Also make sure Tiger is using the latest update. Just to see if the problem is with your account or AIM itself, create a dummy account, install AIM and make sure you're using the correct password.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it were me, I'd go and delete the preference files for AIM and iChat, delete AIM, and then just use iChat. It uses the the same servers as AIM, but has more functions. Also could be the ports required for chatting have been blocked. Check your firewall settings, and router and modem.


----------



## Cherrhyu (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you both for your help.

Omega: I tried doing what you said...it's still not working. I don't understand. Are there any other options that you can think of?

sinclair_tm: I might. How do I access those files? I'm sorry; I'm not completely Mac-savvy yet (I just got this monster in December).

Thank you for your time, both of you. D: And anyone else that can help...


----------

